# Bibliothèque Automator ne s'affiche plus



## thepetit (22 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous, 

J'ai voulu essayer de créer un processus dautomatisation avec automator pour renommer des fichiers.

Après un essai peu concluant jai ouvert à nouveau cette application mais toute la bibliothèque des processus avait disparu.

Jai bien sur vérifier quelle nétait pas caché mais il sest avéré que non.

Voila pourquoi je sollicite votre aide .

Merci davance pour toutes vos réponses. =)

PS : Jai mis en pièce jointe une image de ma fenêtre automator.


----------



## kayos (6 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

je suis en train de découvrir automator. En essayant de comprendre son fonctionnement, j'ai fais disparaitre la bibliothèque. Maintenant, j'ai beau cliquer sur afficher la bibli, rien, je n'arrive pas à la faire réapparaitre... la colone de gauche a disparu...

vous n'avez pas une idée de la ou elle a bien pu passer ??

merci d'avance... !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Essaie le menu _Présentation > Afficher la bibliothèque_.


----------



## kayos (6 Septembre 2011)

merci .... mais justement c'est ce que je fais... et ensuite je peux meme la masquer mais elle n'est jamais apparue....:8


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Septembre 2011)

Bon, alors, essaie ça :

- redémarre le Mac d'abord
- répare les permissions avec Utilitaire de Disque ensuite
- enfin, regarde ce que donne Automator dans un autre compte (cela orienterait vers les _com.apple.Automator_ caches et préférences de ton Compte s'il est le seul à coincer).


----------



## Beta-55 (30 Septembre 2011)

Même problème, je n'ai plus de bibliothèque des actions??
après avoir créer le même processus d'ailleurs...

Quelqu'un??


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Septembre 2011)

Ton profil indique Tiger.

Tu peux aussi aller regarder ce que donne Automator dans un autre Compte d'utilisateur, quitte à le créer exprès.


----------



## Beta-55 (30 Septembre 2011)

Mon Automator tourne en v2.2 sous osx lion, je vais actualiser mon profil 

je vais créer une autre session pour essayer ça..    A suivre.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h36 ----------




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ton profil indique Tiger.
> 
> Tu peux aussi aller regarder ce que donne Automator dans un autre Compte d'utilisateur, quitte à le créer exprès.



=> Effectivement !! Automator s'ouvre tout a fait normalement dans la session utilisateur crée !?

Comment faire pour retrouver la même chose sur ma session admin? ---Une idée---?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Septembre 2011)

Quitte Automator,

recherche dans la Bibliothèque de ton compte foireux (dans les sous-dossiers Caches et Préférences) les fichiers intitulés _com.apple.Automator_ ,

mets-les à la Corbeille, et relance Automator.


Si Automator redevient fonctionnel, 
tu peux remettre les fichiers à leur place d'origine (grâce à un clic droit dans la Corbeille), un par un (en relançant Automator à chaque fois), pour trouver le coupable.


----------



## Beta-55 (30 Septembre 2011)

Mon système tourne sur DD externe et j'ai 2 dossiers "bibliothèque"  (Un dans User/bibliothèque et l'autre dans User/Système/bibliothèque)

Un seul fichier com.apple.automator... trouvé dans tout mes dossiers dans User/Système/bibliothèque/caches:
"com.apple.automator.actionCache-system-readonly"

Résultat inchangé après suppression de celui-ci...
(Utilitaire de disque/Clean my mac/Onyx n'ont rien changé à mon affaire...)

Dur..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h03 ----------

Problème résolu!

_Grâce aux conseils de François (la suppression du fichiers cache).
_Peut-être un problème interne lié à automator. 

Quoi qu'il en soit j'ai fermer automator en sélectionnant "masquer la bibliothèque"
Puis à la réouverture je sélectionne l'onglet "variable" dans la partie inférieure puis "afficher la bibliothèque".

En espérant que cela aide d'autres, merci pour vos retours et merci beaucoup à FrançoisMacG....^^  !!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Septembre 2011)

_User_ veut dire Utilisateur, c'est-à-dire ton Compte.
Là, tu es allé farfouillé dans le Système (_/Système_ ou _Macintosh HD/Système_). 

Quand on touche à quelque chose dans Macintosh HD, on redémarre le Mac, pour réécrire les fichiers qui doivent l'être.


Ce que je te suggérais, c'est d'aller dans la Bibliothèque de ton Compte : c'est un dossier qui ne s'affiche pas dans Lion, et il faut passer par le menu _Finder > Aller_ en appuyant sur la touche _Alt_ pour y arriver.
Dans cette troisième Bibliothèque, il y a les caches et les préférences de ton seul compte.
Là, après avoir supprimé quelque chose, on relance l'application ou la session.


Google ne donne rien sur "com.apple.automator.actionCache-system-readonly". 
Tu es sûr de l'intitulé ?


----------



## Beta-55 (30 Septembre 2011)

Oops!
=>Je vais redémarrer pour réécrire!

Merci pour l'info pour accéder à ma bibliothèque!
=> Automator et sa bibliothèque fonctionnent alors je ne vais pas toucher aux fichiers caches et préférences de ma bibliothèque (j'en ai compter 7 en tout)

Je replace le fichier verrouillé intitulé:
"com.apple.automator.actionCache-system-readonly.plist"
Je "crois" qu'il se trouvait dans "System/Library/Caches


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Septembre 2011)

Et donc ? 


Je n'ai pas trouvé non plus de "com.apple.automator.actionCache-system-readonly.plist" sur Google.


----------



## Beta-55 (30 Septembre 2011)

Et donc R.A.S, ça à l'air de fonctionner correctement..
Je vais laisser le .plist où il est malgrès que je ne soit pas certain de son emplacement..

je lie en pièce jointe une capture d'écran du fichier en question ouvert dans text edit et le dossier finder avec le chemin dans lequel il se situe.

Merci grandement pour ton aide


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Octobre 2011)

Merci pour tes illustrations. 

Et bonne continuation à toi.


----------

